# 1/6 scale FG Monster Truck Bigfoot 500



## strongmaterial (Sep 1, 2004)

[edited] Please post for sale items in the Swap and Sell. Thanks


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

[edited] Please post for sale items in the Swap and Sell. Thanks


----------

